# Spotted Clear Tails For the 200sx



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

I was searchin around on ebay and ran across these. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7940658959&category=33716

I had never seen these before, I just wanted to show everyone else because the whole tail light thing was being beaten to death.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow.. quite interesting i wonder if that will really fit th 200sx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I seriously hope those fit correctly and are well-made, 'cause they look nice.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

ok well those obviously look like they wont fit, where is the other half, you know the half that goes on the trunk. But in my searches i found these:

http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_Sentra_0001CCTL.html

Listed for a 2000-2001 Nissan Sentra, yet those years do not have tail lights that look like that, they look more like my car, 97 year taillights, i am thinking aobut giving them a shot!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, 
1. The reason they don't have the other half is because they're designed to match the other half. If you already have a red-and-clear section on the trunk, why would you need to replace it?
2. Go ahead and by those from Altezzawherehouse, I'll bet you $1000 they won't fit. We already had a number of discussions/fights/flamefests on the subject.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i emailed the guy selling them and im waiting to hear back to see if they are indeed for a 200 and not a sentra.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

"THIS SET OF RED CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS IS FOR 95-99 NISSAN 200SX"

99 200sx eh?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, lets have you guys check it all out, I'm dying to see what happens.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Right above the pic on the auction, it says: "nissan sentra euro tail lights"


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

The thing I'd be worried about besides fitting, is the fact that they most likely won't match the middle OEM "trunk" lights of the 200sx. After market lights IMO never match OEM, and two different make of tailllights would look awful if they didn't perfectly match... Like the white on the ebay one's will probably be super bright like the ebay clear corners, not like the OEM reverse section... I dunno.... just my thoughts....


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well appearently my bf bid on them with my account without asking the guy first whether they are really for a 200 (he got a lil over excited thinking he found something to give me for x-mas and bid) so if i win i guess ill be the one testing them out. we will see.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> well appearently my bf bid on them with my account without asking the guy first whether they are really for a 200 (he got a lil over excited thinking he found something to give me for x-mas and bid) so if i win i guess ill be the one testing them out. we will see.


bahaha he bought you an xmas gift with your paypal account.............slick. but yea those red/clear lights really look good. they remind me of the sentra se-l lights, keep us posted..............in 12 days :thumbup:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> bahaha he bought you an xmas gift with your paypal account.............slick. but yea those red/clear lights really look good. they remind me of the sentra se-l lights, keep us posted..............in 12 days :thumbup:



yea he didnt really think it thru, but he gets points for trying.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

*Clear lights for 99 200sx?!*

I did e-mail the guy a questions, he responded to me with 110% assurance that this set of lights will fit my 98 200sx. "they are for the b14" it's what he said. I want to buy them but, right now if I'm not sure they'll fit I won't spend the money.

If whoever buys them could post a picture of them already bolted on the car and see what it looks like and also let us know if it was an exact fit and match with the OEM lights on the trunk I will appreciated a lot. A lot of us are looking for this type of product mainly because we hate the civics and cavaliers on the streets. 

Let me know what you find


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well in 2 days when the auction ends and if i win ill definitely keep everyone posted on this and take some pics. im so hoping that this is for real and not another dumbass selling sentra tails for a 200.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> yea he didnt really think it thru, but he gets points for trying.


lol :thumbup: your a good g/f lol i dont think i have ever been givven points simply for trying  only yelld at


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MARCPOSADA said:


> I did e-mail the guy a questions, he responded to me with 110% assurance that this set of lights will fit my 98 200sx. "they are for the b14" it's what he said. I want to buy them but, right now if I'm not sure they'll fit I won't spend the money.


b14 sentra or 200sx................completly differant.......not stealing your thunder i just dont want you to get screwd


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well some SOB outbid me buts that ok cuz i just went and ordered them directly over the phone, guy on the phone said they were definitely for a 200 but we will see. so i should have them around next tuesday. :thumbup:


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> b14 sentra or 200sx................completly differant.......not stealing your thunder i just dont want you to get screwd


I know, that's why I put quotations. Thanks for the concerns. I would not want to get screw either.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> well some SOB outbid me buts that ok cuz i just went and ordered them directly over the phone, guy on the phone said they were definitely for a 200 but we will see. so i should have them around next tuesday. :thumbup:


Let us know how they work, if you have problems installing them or not, etc.

I'm sure that if they fit together great, this guy will make good money for the holidays.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

oh i will, now i jus thave to spend the rest of the week trying to find the cable for my digi cam so i will be able to ge tthe pics to my comp. let the search begin!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> oh i will, now i jus thave to spend the rest of the week trying to find the cable for my digi cam so i will be able to ge tthe pics to my comp. let the search begin!!!


you are froto and the ring is your cable...........now go young froto the future rests in your hands


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

lmao... i think froto had a stronger will then i do, i give up easily hell if i cant find it by tomorrow im more likely to steal my cuz's cable.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

After looking at them and then looking at my buddys sx, they do look like they will work. It replaces the outta light and then it will match the inner. on the sx the inner light on the trunk itself is red/clear as on ebay its the outta.


Jen I guess you'll be the first to have Euro lights on a Sx :thumbup:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea i just looked at a busted taillight i had in my basement and the back of it looks the same so i think this is gunna work, now i want them to come tomorrow

i feel so fricken special i can hardly contain myself. :fluffy:


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey jen how much were they?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

twisted200ser said:


> Hey jen how much were they?



118 shipped


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I look forward to hearing your "report" :thumbup: Let's heop these fit and match, b/c I've always wanted this look on my 200sx.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

They look like hey'll fit, but even if they do i bet the white will be whiter and clearer than stock.. it will prolly still look better than yellow though


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i was browsing through past NPM articles and I found one a while back where a company was going to produce them for the 200. The site is www.clearcorners.com. I think they gave up but you could talk to them about maybe getting something started again.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i emailed them not to long ago they said they were doing lights for the 200. so i think this might be our only hope for decent looking taillights.


----------



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

the only thing i notice about these lights vs. the stock ones is that there is no reflector in there. I dont know if that would make them legal or not. Unless there is some sort of reflector in the inner light. I know my state is really picky about anything aftermarket on your car, so I wonder if these lights would fly. But i definitly want them...if they are legit.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just do red transparent vinyl on the whole tail light
looks slick IMO

(especially on my red car)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ryanlucas13 said:


> the only thing i notice about these lights vs. the stock ones is that there is no reflector in there. I dont know if that would make them legal or not. Unless there is some sort of reflector in the inner light. I know my state is really picky about anything aftermarket on your car, so I wonder if these lights would fly. But i definitly want them...if they are legit.


My friend had clears on his prelude, but he took them off because the tails looked pink with the lights on, so he put the stockers back on. I heard to fix that problem you can put in some brighter led taillights, but i dont know. :cheers:


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

:showpics: I have been talking to clearcorners and they said they did give up the project for the 200sx tail lights. I think they were kind of expensive, and I think just by looking at the prices they offer for other applications, if the ones that Jenn found will work, this will be a great deal. :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

full clear looks tacky imo. these lights you all found on ebay resemble the se-l sentra tails and im a huge fan of those so good find :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> full clear looks tacky imo. these lights you all found on ebay resemble the se-l sentra tails and im a huge fan of those so good find :thumbup:


yeah, I have a buddy that has a CRX and he had clear across everything and the lights didn't shine for shit. The fact that he's moving towards the san francisco treat doesn't help him either.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

from the looks of them, these'll probably work
but you'll need to buy new center pieces because most of ours are getting close to 10 years old...and a brand new bright red and white wont look good with our old faded and yellowed center pieces


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^thats a good point, who ever it was that was accualy in contact with them should suggest they sell them as a set with the outer and iner to gether so then things dont look tacky...........hell if they look good people will buy them like milk and TP the day before a hurricane.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^agreed...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Other than the pics being scewed, they look like they will work. My only concern would be that the bottom clear section looks larger than the stockamber part of the lense. That couls screw up the whole look of the rearend of the car. I will be interesting to see some pics on the car and how the lense light up... If everything is good I am going to get a set...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

They are kinda like the sentra with the SeL tails :thumbup:


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

any word on this lights yet?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i should have my set monday or tuesday


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool
got a camera?

im a little anxious to see em


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea i got a camera so there will be pics, lots of them.


----------



## foney_email (Oct 29, 2003)

I am very interested in the pics. It is not really my style though, but I want to see it. 

(mainly I am just subscribing to this thread)


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

If you ask me these look like the tailights for a G20 more than a 200... doesn't look like it would fit


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think those taillights are for this B14


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well we will find out as soon as i get my set the beginning of next week


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

do they include the inner piece at all for the trunk, or is it just the out light?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey what about those of us who own 98s... or better said who have the 'bug eyed' tail likes, you know the bumpy kinda with a thick black boarder... damnit I wanted these too! if only they did make an inner part... guess I could go buy some new ones from nissan... don't wanna know how much that will be... but then the whites would probably match, or its junk jard...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

himbo said:


> do they include the inner piece at all for the trunk, or is it just the out light?



its just the outer lights


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think you need to buy new lights. I do own a 98 also am desperate to see how they look like.
I think if you use some oxiclean or some sort of bathroom cleaning you could get those inner lights back to life.
Also there is a product they advertise on TV, can't remember the name of it that it seems to work wonders with old plastic items like head lights or tail lights


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meh............in reality they shit dosent work.... i have crystal heads (stock 99) and i wet sanded with 2k grit and then used some 3m plastic polish, and they are still hazy but better than before. now when they yellow or start to spider web...............that cant be fixed its the accual plasic. radio is right they are getting older and with age come wear. like the top of your back seats, if you got a new rear deck it wouldnt match your seats because they are faded..............time is not your friend.


----------



## Reddragon-T (Mar 24, 2004)

91sentra said:


> i was browsing through past NPM articles and I found one a while back where a company was going to produce them for the 200. The site is www.clearcorners.com. I think they gave up but you could talk to them about maybe getting something started again.


Maybe we should all get on top of Clearcorners to make us a set of tuning tails.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Reddragon-T said:


> Maybe we should all get on top of Clearcorners to make us a set of tuning tails.


been there done that..........they need at least 100 buyers to start a new line..............almost no one on this board has cosmetics as a top priority. they would rather spend 100 on an intake.....short shift. things of that nature, but if they come accross a unique set on ebay (they do search every now and then) im sure they snatch them up.............its just i dont think any one cares about tail lights enuff to do a "group buy" on them. hell for 100 more you can find a set of se-r wheels....
this thread is bumpin because every one is just really curious if they will fit or not.........i doubt many people will buy them even if they do fit, like radio is interested but he has "redded" his out so hes happy lol and he spent what? $6 on vynal? youd be amazed what you can do with creativity :thumbup:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

dammit i just checked my tracking number and i wont have them til friggen wednesday and with the holiday coming up i better get them on time damit.....oh the agony


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> been there done that..........they need at least 100 buyers to start a new line..............almost no one on this board has cosmetics as a top priority. they would rather spend 100 on an intake.....short shift. things of that nature, but if they come accross a unique set on ebay (they do search every now and then) im sure they snatch them up.............its just i dont think any one cares about tail lights enuff to do a "group buy" on them. hell for 100 more you can find a set of se-r wheels....
> this thread is bumpin because every one is just really curious if they will fit or not.........i doubt many people will buy them even if they do fit, like radio is interested but he has "redded" his out so hes happy lol and he spent what? $6 on vynal? youd be amazed what you can do with creativity :thumbup:



For less then $100 you can get the crystal clears from www.liuspeedtuning.com so there is no way I'd pay $100 for a set of just clear corners.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> been there done that..........they need at least 100 buyers to start a new line..............almost no one on this board has cosmetics as a top priority. they would rather spend 100 on an intake.....short shift. things of that nature, but if they come accross a unique set on ebay (they do search every now and then) im sure they snatch them up.............its just i dont think any one cares about tail lights enuff to do a "group buy" on them. hell for 100 more you can find a set of se-r wheels....
> this thread is bumpin because every one is just really curious if they will fit or not.........i doubt many people will buy them even if they do fit, like radio is interested but he has "redded" his out so hes happy lol and he spent what? $6 on vynal? youd be amazed what you can do with creativity :thumbup:


BTW here  are several B14 clear corner lights


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i know all about those.....iv thought about getting them because my right corner has a crack in it.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> been there done that..........they need at least 100 buyers to start a new line..............almost no one on this board has cosmetics as a top priority. they would rather spend 100 on an intake.....short shift. things of that nature, but if they come accross a unique set on ebay (they do search every now and then) im sure they snatch them up.............its just i dont think any one cares about tail lights enuff to do a "group buy" on them. hell for 100 more you can find a set of se-r wheels....
> this thread is bumpin because every one is just really curious if they will fit or not.........i doubt many people will buy them even if they do fit, like radio is interested but he has "redded" his out so hes happy lol and he spent what? $6 on vynal? youd be amazed what you can do with creativity :thumbup:


"youd be amazed what you can do with creativity"-TRUE wait til I post pics


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> BTW here  are several B14 clear corner lights


I used to have a set. Let's just say you get what you pay for. One had to be re-sealed b/c it filled up w/ water, and the other never completely popped into place so it would stick out all funny.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

they were acting like it was hard to find them I gave 2 sources. GO WITH LIU's CRYSTAL CLEARS or if you want black he has 3 or 4 versions of stealth corners.

look amazing and liu is a great guy to work with and his suppliers are amazing too.

One of my corners came chipped and he sent me another one BEFORE filing insurace to make sure I got my replacement fast and now we're dealing with the postal service.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^^^^^..........i dont think we were talking about the corners at all?we are talking about some se-l'ish *TAIL LIGHTS * for the 200sx.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hehe
someone mentioned 'corners' and everyone jumped on it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> hehe
> someone mentioned 'corners' and everyone jumped on it


lol i dont even know were corners were mentiond other than maybe some one said corners meaning rear corners?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^^^^^^^^..........i dont think we were talking about the corners at all?we are talking about some se-l'ish *TAIL LIGHTS * for the 200sx.


My fault when I read "Maybe we should all get on top of Clearcorners to make us a set of tuning tails" I saw clearcornes and then I went with that. BTW, the topic has been brought up 100,000 times about taillights for the 200sx, seems like every noobie asks.

VERY OFF TOPIC: a bird just flew into the window of my front door. Then flew up to the wreath hanging there. Reminded me of the windex commerials.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> My fault when I read "Maybe we should all get on top of Clearcorners to make us a set of tuning tails" I saw clearcornes and then I went with that. BTW, the topic has been brought up 100,000 times about taillights for the 200sx, seems like every noobie asks..


yea but this is differant............they accually found something :thumbup: THAT DOESNT LOOK LIKE SHIT! :waving:



xbrandonx said:


> VERY OFF TOPIC: a bird just flew into the window of my front door. Then flew up to the wreath hanging there. Reminded me of the windex commerials.


.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I used to have a set. Let's just say you get what you pay for. One had to be re-sealed b/c it filled up w/ water, and the other never completely popped into place so it would stick out all funny.


I brought them because I need somthing fast, and for the price you couldnt go wrong. Mine, there were nothing wrong with them. I just painted them black a few weeks ago and still holding good :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nismo1997 if you planned on opening them up to repainting them it doesn't matter that they didn't seal, hell it should have made it eaiser to get them open if they were poorly done the 1st time, but you got to redo it and make it right.


----------



## SE-R2FAST (Jul 21, 2004)

Today is wednesday. Jen have they come in yet? I hope they do fit. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SE-R2FAST said:


> Today is wednesday. Jen have they come in yet? I hope they do fit. :thumbup:


lol fed-ex probly wont get to her house till around 4 ish


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> nismo1997 if you planned on opening them up to repainting them it doesn't matter that they didn't seal, hell it should have made it eaiser to get them open if they were poorly done the 1st time, but you got to redo it and make it right.


I had them on the car for about 3month untill I painted them a few weeks ago.



Ya Jen take some pics if you have gotten em today.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

its snowing pretty bad and i havent even gotten any mail today... im hoping its just gunna be late i dont have any patience left.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> its snowing pretty bad and i havent even gotten any mail today... im hoping its just gunna be late i dont have any patience left.



neither do some of these people


----------



## SE-R2FAST (Jul 21, 2004)

so anyone any info?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what the verdict jenn ?


----------



## SER96VSPEC (Oct 30, 2002)

jenns240 said:


> i should have my set monday or tuesday


I'm interested to know how these look in person and if they fit. Let us know.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sorry bout not gettin back to everyone sooner but ive been sickly. any way i got some bad bad news, they wont fit. in the picture shown on ebay they are showing the actual front of the light but in that small pic of the backing thats not the backing of that light its the backing of an actual 200sx tail light, those SOB's.

you can see the difference in the backings in these pics:

Actual 200sx backing:












New tail light backing:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WOAH! that is a completly differant shape!


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

yea who you telling, i am pissed.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Ask for your money back or threaten to sue them for false advertisement.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i guess (forgot who said it) was right in that they may be g20 lights


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

That sucks royally. Sorry it turned out this way. you know you could probably get your money back and sue them bastards for false advertisement.

I will write the guy from e-bay I asked the questions weather or not this light will fit in my '98 200sx and basically complained to him about what he is selling. We all should do that and help jenn get the money back.

This was too good to be true.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i guess (forgot who said it) was right in that they may be g20 lights



yea the only reason i thought they would fit was because of the lil pic they were showing of the back, those liars. oh well i called them and im sending them back today for a full refund.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

post an email address. i will do it tonight cuz i dont want some ebay ass hat spaming my work email


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

look like sentra tails to me
and the back looks the same as the pic


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn! This is BS! I'm glad you were able to get a full refund (hopefully including the shipping x2 as well), just got to get this sellers ad off ebay! What a rip off!!!! 

I'm glad that the "we" forum members have this feedback. I posted this on sr20forum's as well.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> look like sentra tails to me
> and the back looks the same as the pic


no you can see in that smaller pic the top of the tail has a gradual curve to it like the OEM light but the new ones i got have more of a straight drop when you get to the bend.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

IMO its just the angle of the pic

regardless im glad you got your money back
and im glad you tried something for the benefit of us


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> IMO its just the angle of the pic
> 
> regardless im glad you got your money back
> and im glad you tried something for the benefit of us



yea im hoping i get all my money back, thats what the guy said, but then again this is coming from the same people that said these lights would fit a 200. im on the phone with them right now trying to get them to pay the return shipping and ive been on hold for 10 mins now, i think they are trying to make me hang up but ill be dammed if im gunna pay to ship these back.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

WOW....there are SOB's...damn. And after reading all (7) pages of this thread...I come to find that they don't fit...

There goes my hard on


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't give up Jenn...you put that phone on speaker (if you got it) and think about the $$$$ you spent on them...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> Don't give up Jenn...you put that phone on speaker (if you got it) and think about the $$$$ you spent on them...


well its more like me bf's money but dammit i coulda spent that money on something else.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> well its more like me bf's money but dammit i coulda spent that money on something else.


 LOL...well then playa needs to get his $$$$ back and spoil you some mo'


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those tail dont even look close to fitting even a sentra or 200sx not even the overseas ones it dont even look close.

looks like another false advertisement and someone got scammed once more..


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

WOOHOO...i win they are going to pay to ship these things back. and i get all my money back including shipping. i asked about what if i had bought them off ebay and the guy said then i wouldnt have gotten all my money back b/c they dont refund s/h & insurance when its an ebay auction, but im guessing when those other buyers start talking about false advertising they will get their money back.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

At a girl...False Advertisement will always do the trick! But a definite A for effort on breaking a new barrier in 200sx mods.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> At a girl...False Advertisement will always do the trick! But a definite A for effort on breaking a new barrier in 200sx mods.



i knew one day i would get an A for something to bad its at a disappointing moment.


----------



## MARCPOSADA (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, we all thank you for trying.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you are all welcome 

since i have nothing better to do with my time i dont mind wasting it by waiting for taillights that wouldnt fit.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Jenn...what ever you do, wait for the seller to give you feedback. Then in return you can give him a neutral rating for refunding your money. No way I would give that seller a positive rating for something that is falsely advertised.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

sr20jet said:


> Jenn...what ever you do, wait for the seller to give you feedback. Then in return you can give him a neutral rating for refunding your money. No way I would give that seller a positive rating for something that is falsely advertised.


i didnt buy them off ebay so i cant leave feedback but im sure that the other buyers that did will do that.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was right thosse lights are for this B14


----------



## SER96VSPEC (Oct 30, 2002)

Yup, those are for the asian market? 4 door B14. Looks like the clear on the euros matches up perfectly.


----------



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

Well I guess I am sorry for finding them in the first place, but I had too. I am glad things are workin out for you Jenn. I think the next time I see something on ebay that I had never saw for our 200's, I will just let it go, because we all know what goes on our cars. Thanks for all the interest in this forum. It is good to see I actually posted a thread that got some action. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

kinda looks like g20 lights. ass hat tellin you they will fit on a 200sx! what a jerk


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

So what's the verdict....do they exist for our ride???


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> So what's the verdict....do they exist for our ride???


nope no tails for a 200


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> nope no tails for a 200


 Oh well...we still represent our b14's to the fullest...Thanks for the post.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

You can always do this! :idhitit: :loser:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> You can always do this! :idhitit: :loser:


and just when i thought i had seen everything theres this....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^I think I would appreciate the vinyl tails a bit more if they weren't accompanied by the star wars wing, the vinyl sun visor, and the extreme rear bumper.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ^^^I think I would appreciate the vinyl tails a bit more if they weren't accompanied by the star wars wing, the vinyl sun visor, and the extreme rear bumper.


ditto. oh and the bumper needs those mesh vents! to let all the air that is traped in there out because that car is going so crazy fast! sorry  so i wonder if you need to beef up the trunk springs to get it to stay open with one of those wings on it? but those tails do look kinda kool. i think it would only look good when "color matched" like that. if you were tinting them and did that (on a non black car) it would look very queer (in the litteral meaning of the word so dont get all huffy with me :thumbup: )


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i dont mind the tails really but its that wing thats gettin to me....reminds me of bull horns


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they look like a**  just my opinion.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

If I can get the tails the same color orange as my ride, that'll be cool. But that wing does look like the a** of your car is getting ready for a bull fight :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ebricenojr said:


> If I can get the tails the same color orange as my ride, that'll be cool. But that wing does look like the a** of your car is getting ready for a bull fight :cheers:


i doubt you could do that. all it is is vynal. your better off going to www.stickercity.com and buying their tint vynal and blacking out your tails.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

hmmmm yeah that'll be my best bet.


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

If you get that tint for the tailights would it pass inspections, would the light still shine through? Will a cop pull me over every chance he gets? I live in Pennslyvania if anyone would let me know thanks. :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> If you get that tint for the tailights would it pass inspections, would the light still shine through? Will a cop pull me over every chance he gets? I live in Pennslyvania if anyone would let me know thanks. :cheers:


well thats what we are not sure about. people have the "GTO" plastic black covers but if you have bright bulbs (no leds because for some reason they are normally dimmer) than i dont see why not. and its safer to do this than the spray on stuff because if you get a "fix it" ticket you dont need to sand it off or buy new lights. what would look cool is cover the red part in the black and leave the amber.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

its actually GTS but anyway i have those covers and leave them on all the time and i have had no problems with cops or anything.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh my GOD! I wish I woulda seen this post when it FIRST came out ! I coulda told you that this is a Sentra Xta on the OTHER SIDE OF THE FREAKIN WORLD. 










Thats what these tails went to. I just wanted to see if anyone pointed it out in the first page of the post. But they thought it was a G20. 

Its also known as the sunny over there. Sorry I didnt get to this sooner. I coulda saved 3 pages of dissapointment. ! Plus, I wouldnt be pissed that people actually bought another piece of shit off ebay.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

alright so what about someone trying to get us the trunk lids for the sunny, i have those fake carbon things on the rear of my car now and im trying to figure out what i can do to them to make them look better.
so far ive come up with a couple ideas but it needs to get hella warmer first(working in the cold makes me really cranky). if anyone else has any ideas or is good with photochop drop me a line.


----------

